# Can a single switched power supply be used for dual cabs?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I built a FPW throttle from plans in Peter Thorne's book: "Model Railroad Electronics" (1994). I decided to use a single case for two throttles, each with separate transformers since dual throttles can share the same transformer. I forgot the specifics why not.
What I want to do is get rid of those heavy xformers, bridge & filter cap and replace with a switched power supply. *The rest of the components of the throttles remains.* Since it isn't a bare xformer, can a single SPS be used instead of two separate to feed both 'cabs'??

Attached are photos of the schematics of the base unit and the separate 'cab'. I used the optional LM350 instead of the 2N6058 to eliminate the fuse.


----------

